# Minato vs Killer Bee



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Apr 29, 2015)

Distance: Same as Minato vs Ei
Location: 4th Ninja War battlefield (Juubi vs alliance)
Restrictions: None
Conditions: This is alive Minato. Minatos kunai that he set up in the war are still in place (the 4 kunai around the juubi, and the 1 kunai on the ocean rock). 

Saw this matchup on another forum getting mixed responses. I personally think Minatos moveset perfectly counters Bee to the point where this is no more than a medium diff fight. But hey, I look forward to the responses so I can crap on them.

Gave Minato his markings from the start since that's all he'll end up doing anyway. I know people like to take that away even though the character has never gone into a single fight without his markings set. It's like the most important part of his moveset.

Scenario 2:
KCM Minato vs Ei and Bee.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 29, 2015)

The same typical argument will be recycled. 

I guess I'll go with fodder Minato as always.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 29, 2015)

The only problem Minato has with B is piercing his v2 cloak. The thing's durability presents a problem for Minato's basic blitz-stab offense. Enough Rasengans may wear him down, but outside of that Minato can't hurt him. 

Though Minato is one of the better fuinjutsu users in the manga, so blocking B's access to the Hachibi may be a possibility. BFR is an another option, and Shiki Fujin is a certain draw.


----------



## Kyu (Apr 29, 2015)

Minato could just remove Bee from the battlefield; otherwise this fight will be a game of cat and mouse for a while. For all we know the fourth's fūinjutsu could very well be anti-jinchuriki regardless of the beast's relationship with its host - if that is the case, then Bee is screwed. 



Kyuubi Minato clowns the A/B duo in a humiliating fashion.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 29, 2015)

> Minato could just remove Bee from the battlefield



Or simply suppresses his Bijuu's chakra, or remove the Hachibi out of him, or close the seal with a stronger one. Or redirect his TBB to his face
Too many options for him.


----------



## Kyu (Apr 29, 2015)

Gyuki tanks his own mountain busters. Eating one to the face won't even knock him out.

After the first couple explode in his face, he should come to the conclusion that shooting off another is rather counterproductive.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 29, 2015)

he got knocked out.


----------



## Kyu (Apr 29, 2015)

He did? When? That whole Juubi fight became a blur mid-way thru the first stage.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 29, 2015)

If bee was smart he would not go into bm mode not because he can't win in it but because it just causes him unneeded potential harm to himself.

V2 bee is fast(not on minato tier tho) hits hard and is a top tank. Minato would get outlasted or would have to try death god seal to tie. Bee is kinda a hard counter for minato if he plays smart.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 29, 2015)

_peeled_
_peeled_


----------



## Trojan (Apr 29, 2015)

> Minato would get outlasted or would have to try death god seal to tie



No, he does not. 



bored to bring the other sealing jutsu 

nvm:


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 29, 2015)

Hussain said:


> No, he does not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How does the first links seal matter here. Are you saying him sealing the kyuubi in naruto with a stronger seal means he can just rip bee's out?

He had kunshina pinned down bee is a speeding juggernaut that will never sit still. Even if he could stop bee's hachibi usage the conditions here don't allow for it.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 29, 2015)

No, the first one is like Narudo/Oro case when Oro placed a seal on top of Naruto's seal which missed Naruto's chakra up and he was neither able to use Kurama's chakra, not his own in a good way. 

The second one, will he was taking care of her and being carful about her life, which wouldn't be the case with B. 


I honestly for once did not bother to read any conditions. -_-


----------



## Kyu (Apr 29, 2015)

Hussain said:


> _peeled_
> _peeled_


He was still conscious. Him and Kurama bowing out of the fight seems to be caused by fatigue more than anything else as Obito points out in the second link you provided.

Gyuki fought a war(literally) and sustained a fuckton of damage from his fellow Biju and the Juubi itself prior to taking the hit.

He starts out fresh ITT.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Apr 29, 2015)

The 4 Symbols seal is the most viable option, it's a seal mainly used for sealing evil or large enemies. BM is suicide on bees part, makes him a big target to get marked all all tbb would be directed onto him, which does considerable damage. Using Yatai Kuzushi will be able to hold down and restrain bee no matter what form he's in. Allowing Minato to perform sealing.


----------



## Jad (Apr 30, 2015)

Hachibi could always destroy the Kunai's on the battlefield, than shoot a Bijuudama before Minato, not at Minato, and kill him that way. Since the blast radius will be instant and too big for Minato to absorb from the front alone. Since you usually see him warping away the actual 'bullet' of the Bijuudama, how would he handle an omnidirectional blast such as Bijuudama that expands instantly all around, and can vaporize a mountain. Perhaps he shoots a Bijuudama passed Minato so it explodes from behind and expands instantly. He can do multiple ones right?


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 30, 2015)

Bee will loose 
Minato can simply seal his chakra then rasengan him
Low to mid diff 

There is a clear gap in level between the 2
Same Tjer but clear gap 

Considering bee was like he can barely see naruto shunshin which he compared to minato's


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 30, 2015)

Minato wins in both scenarios. I have a feeling his Rasengan can damage Killer B in his V2 state, and Bijudama is useless against the Jikukan Kekkai barriers Minato uses since he can either deflect them away, or send them crashing right back into B. And B can't even touch him.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 30, 2015)

Lol figures u would have an unsubstantiated bais feeling 
No reason it should be able to damage V2 bee 
However it doesn't need to


----------



## Turrin (Apr 30, 2015)

B would win, i'm sorry to say. With B's knowledge of Minato, he'll up his game to V2 or Full-Hachibi right away. Minato might be able to eventually beat his way through V2 Shroud with RasenFlash-Dance, but the moment Minato starts to weaken the shroud B will move to Full Hachibi. Minato has no way to damage Full-Hachibi outside of Shiki-Fuujin, and if Minato uses Shiki-Fuujin i'm inclined to believe B survives at the cost of most of Hachibi being sealed, with his Kawarimi; remember B survived Hachibi being ripped out of him and sealed into GM the same way. Than we'll have an extremely weakened B, and a dead Minato, resulting in B's victory. This is of course assuming the B doesn't end Minato w/ Hachimaki, 1,000 Ink-Bushin [According to the DB], continuous TBB [assuming Minato couldn't S-T-Barrier all of them] before this happens.

In the second scenario i'm also leaning towards B & Ei. Ei isn't much help here, but he can be used as a distraction at certain points. But anyway the battle is mostly between B and Minato, however even with KCM, Minato lacks the means to destroy Hachibi w/ anything short off Shiki Fuujin, and he is still going to struggle with the above moves, and Samehada can potentially troll his KCM shroud, and after stealing Kyuubi-Chakra and empowering B with it, things would take a really dark turn for Minato.

As far as i'm concerned B is above living-Minato. KCM-Minato and B are closer, but B is simply a really difficult match up due to Samehada.

And no I don't accept BFR as a legit win here, as otherwise Minato looses the moment he uses Hiraishin, as he is BFR himself by moving through Space-Time. So no way does B loose simply because Minato teleport him away, if Minato doesn't loose by teleporting himself through space-time. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 30, 2015)

That's odd 
I thought Minato had a seal to seal Jin chakra 
 I must be mistaken 
Oh no am not. By portrayal bee is below Minato and by a good margin 
He expressed this himself when he was like he couldn't even see naruto shunshin which he compared to Minato 

Ei straight up thought Minato to be a saviour 

Minato beats both in base high diff . 

He doesn't need any advanced set up . Neither can stop him from setting up kunai . 

bee is easy to counter . Minato can seal his chakra without using reaper seal 

5 prung seal works just fine it would prevent bee from drawing chakra from the hachibi 

Again bee shivers at the mention of Minato and from his flash back can't stop kunai spam. Bee looses his head 
Ei cries about it then joins his brother in the land of the dead 

Everything points to both bee and Ei fighting Minato and not winning


----------



## Trojan (Apr 30, 2015)

> Minato has no way to damage Full-Hachibi *outside* of Shiki-Fuujin,



says who?
*Spoiler*: __ 










> with his Kawarimi;



you know that SF does not allow any jutsu to activate, right?



> 1,000 Ink-Bushin [According to the DB]



According to the Databook Minato will kill all of them before they know what happened. 



> As far as i'm concerned B is above living-Minato.


Must be why he couldn't do anything with a back up from a Kage. Sure.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 30, 2015)

Turrin said:


> KCM-Minato and B are closer, but B is simply a really difficult match up due to Samehada.



I'm pretty sure KCM Minato would just speed blitz Base Killer B. Like, literally just Shunshin behind him and stab him in the neck. KCM Minato's flicker is at the _very least_ equivalent to KCM Naruto's.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Apr 30, 2015)

Minato's magic kunai cares not for the defensive properties of shrouds, cloaks, and armors.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> says who?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I believe we've had this talk about the Hakke-Seal before, and how w/o knowing it's mechanics we can't rate it's effectiveness in a match, tho if it turned out to be something easily executable than Minato could beat many enemies much easier and probably move up a tier. So to me it's like whatever, if you want to believe maybe Hakke-Seal could win the match for Minato.



> you know that SF does not allow any jutsu to activate, right?


Orochimaru activated a Jutsu, after the Shinigami's hand was inside him. He than failed to activate another Jutsu, but after that showed the ability to use the Ksunagi Jutsu again. It seems to me like the  Shinigami pulling out his soul disturbed his chakra control and prevented him from casting more complex jutsu, but he could still activate less complex Jutsu. Or perhaps the Jutsu Orochimaru was trying to use was one that made use off his head and stomach which failed because that part of his soul was already partially pulled out. I'm not sure, but ether way some Jutsu casting is still feasible.

In B's case, the Shinigami arm would be hitting Hachibi and pulling the Hachibi out, not B, so B should be able to still activate Jutsu. And B's Kawarimi really isn't totally a Jutsu in the first place, rather it seems like B simply moves his main body to one of Hachibi's tails, which is released from Hachibi. The actual Jutsu part just seems to be when he makes a left-over tentacle actually look like and act like Hachibi. So even if it could stop all of B's Jutsu, I believe B could still escape.



> According to the Databook Minato will kill all of them before they know what happened.


That's different than a factual statement about how many Bushin B can produce.



> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure KCM Minato would just speed blitz Base Killer B. Like, literally just Shunshin behind him and stab him in the neck. KCM Minato's flicker is at the _very least_ equivalent to KCM Naruto's.


Minato has to activate KCM, and that activation should be at the same rate as B activating his own shroud. From there Minato can blitz away, but his attacks get blocked by the shroud for at least long enough for B to go full-Hachibi, and than we have the scenario I outlined. Plus V2-B was way faster than Kisame, yet Samehada still absorbed V2 B's chakra and healed Kisame from the damage. The same can also happen here if Minato blitz's. Hits B and has chakra absorbed, Samehada regens B.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 30, 2015)

Turrin said:


> Minato has to activate KCM, and that activation should be at the same rate as B activating his own shroud. From there Minato can blitz away, but his attacks get blocked by the shroud for at least long enough for B to go full-Hachibi, and than we have the scenario I outlined.



I don't see Bijuu Mode B beating KCM Minato, and he'd stomp with his own Full Biju Mode. 

At the very worst, Minato would be forced to outlast B.



> Plus V2-B was way faster than Kisame, yet Samehada still absorbed V2 B's chakra and healed Kisame from the damage. The same can also happen here if Minato blitz's. Hits B and has chakra absorbed, Samehada regens B.



B went right at Kisame and slammed a Lariat into the sword. Minato could flank with Shunshin instead, avoiding the sword all together. 

Hell, if B is staying in Base to utilize Samehada, then Minato doesn't need to transform into KCM to set up a speed blitz. I hear the Yellow Flash was pretty fast even before he was granted access to the Kyubi.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 30, 2015)

> I believe we've had this talk about the Hakke-Seal before, and how w/o knowing it's mechanics we can't rate it's effectiveness in a match, tho if it turned out to be something easily executable than Minato could beat many enemies much easier and probably move up a tier. So to me it's like whatever, if you want to believe maybe Hakke-Seal could win the match for Minato.



I am not talking about Hakke-Seal. I am talking about the fact that Minato knows many seal. Thinking he can't use any is ridiculous. Especially with the fact that A knows very well Minato's abilities with those sealing jutsu.


Also, we know for a fact that Minato can simply remove the Bijuu.
I don't have that panel ready now tho lol (which is strange )



> Orochimaru activated a Jutsu, after the Shinigami's hand was inside him. He than failed to activate another Jutsu, but after that showed the ability to use the Ksunagi Jutsu again. It seems to me like the Shinigami pulling out his soul disturbed his chakra control and prevented him from casting more complex jutsu, but he could still activate less complex Jutsu. Or perhaps the Jutsu Orochimaru was trying to use was one that made use off his head and stomach which failed because that part of his soul was already partially pulled out. I'm not sure, but ether way some Jutsu casting is still feasible.
> 
> In B's case, the Shinigami arm would be hitting Hachibi and pulling the Hachibi out, not B, so B should be able to still activate Jutsu. And B's Kawarimi really isn't totally a Jutsu in the first place, rather it seems like B simply moves his main body to one of Hachibi's tails, which is released from Hachibi. The actual Jutsu part just seems to be when he makes a left-over tentacle actually look like and act like Hachibi. So even if it could stop all of B's Jutsu, I believe B could still escape.



The Kasangi is not a jutsu as far as I am concern. It's just a weapon. 
Not as if that matters, Minato was able to take half of Kurama's chakra intently, on the other hand Hiruzen was weak and took so much time to pull Oro's arm's life away. 

The same thing with B where he had time because Madara was sealing the Bijuu from the weakest to the strongest, so B had also more time. He does not have that time here (Not as if Minato need to use that seal to begin with ) 



> That's different than a factual statement about how many Bushin B can produce.


Which is irrelevant. One of Minato's hype (feats) is how he defeats many ninja in no time. One of which was 1000 thousands Ninja in the front lines.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 30, 2015)

Actually, I just remembered that Minato has the option to touch Samehada and warp it right out of B's hands. It's no use to him sitting on a random rock in the middle of the ocean.


----------



## Alucardemi (Apr 30, 2015)

I remember some such spheel about Naruto's 4 trigrams seal being double-layered or something, and then one more layer was added by Orochimaru(although shoddily done), which made it impossible for Naruto to draw on the Kyuubi's chakra.

The Hachibi is sealed in with the Iron Ox seal, but I really see no reason as to why Minato can't just add a 4tri seal over it as another layer, or use the same sealing jutsu Orochimaru used, both options which would theoretically separate Bee's Chakra from the Hachibi's.

Therefore, I honestly think Minato can easily win this with his mastery of sealing jutsu. Aside from perhaps the god-tiers, I can't think of a better fuinjutsu user than him.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 30, 2015)

Minato in canon fought bee and Ei in base and FTom the looks of it more than once 
Bee and Ei are a tag team . Both have flash backs of Minato and appear to be at the loosing end of things 

Scene 1: 

Minato gets the drop bee blocks using omoi reverse slash
Minato carries on the attack bee gets away without being tagged 

Bee goes V2 and attempts an attack . He eats a rasengan which marks him 

Minato uses his seal to disrupt bee chakra . Something both Oro and jiriaya had knowledge on despite being less accomplished seal users . 

At worst bee goes hachibi uses 1000 ink clones 
Minato spreads kunai and defeats them all then beats bee


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Apr 30, 2015)

This is the massive range that Minato spread his Kunai's in an instant. The juubi with all his tails spead out is still dwarfed by the marking locations. Now replace the juubi with killer bee, he's just an ant (even in BM), there's no way bee is even locating and destroying any of those kunai. That's several hundred meters do distance between each kunai. 



Bee fires a tbb, gets sent back to Bee. If bee tries to detonate one near the ground, Minato teleports to bee directly or behind him.'such a lousy tactic isn't working. It's silly when people bring up BM bee and not expect such a massive target to not get marked.

Then people forget the shadow clone variations. Because each share each other's chakra, they are able to teleport to each other. With shunshin, Minatos clones can greatly distance themselves from bee, while simulataneupusly spreading markings (shown in the manga that each Minato clone gets emir own set of kunai).


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 30, 2015)

@rasen
You are right I don't see how anyone can say bee beats Minato when Minato is basically designed to troll him from sun up to sun down 
Mid diff if we discount the fact that Minato tagged bee in canon therefore can always hirashin blitz him off the bat 

Hirashin mark doesn't dissapear


----------



## Turrin (Apr 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I am not talking about Hakke-Seal. I am talking about the fact that Minato knows many seal. Thinking he can't use any is ridiculous. Especially with the fact that A knows very well Minato's abilities with those sealing jutsu.


Having other Fuuinjutsu, and having one capable of sealing the Hachibi Jinchuuriki are two completely different things.



> Also, we know for a fact that Minato can simply remove the Bijuu.


I don't know what your referring to



> The Kasangi is not a jutsu as far as I am concern. I






> Not as if that matters, Minato was able to take half of Kurama's chakra intently, on the other hand Hiruzen was weak and took so much time to pull Oro's arm's life away.


Instantly is an exaggeration. It took 4 panels, so it was not instant:
_peeled_

It was quick, but Hachibi B reacted to fricking Amaterasu, so B is quick enough to react.



> Which is irrelevant. One of Minato's hype (feats) is how he defeats many ninja in no time. One of which was 1000 thousands Ninja in the front lines.


Minato is never hyped to defeat 1,000 Ninja, he's hyped to have defeated 50 very quickly. Not that I have any doubts that he could defeat 1,000 Ninja considering PII-Sasuke did the same. However these aren't any 1,000 Ninja, they have B's physical capabilities and can freeze on contact, and while he's dealing with them he also has to deal with the B's Hachibi mode. 



Rocky said:


> Actually, I just remembered that Minato has the option to touch Samehada and warp it right out of B's hands. It's no use to him sitting on a random rock in the middle of the ocean.


I don't think it would be very wise for Minato to touch a chakra absorbing sword and of course he'd need to see the danger of the sword, which probably means he's already had his chakra absorbed by it at least once or multiple times before he attempts to warp it away. 

So the scenario would only work if Sameahada had already absorbed a massive quantity of KCM Chakra [potentially transferring it to B] and than assuming Minato successfully grabs it right after that he'll once again have a large portion of his chakra absorb. 

So now we'd have Minato having lost a considerable portion of KCM-chakra versus a B that is potentially empowered by KCM chakra on top of his Hachibi chakra. That's not a good situation for Minato.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 30, 2015)

They can't freeze on contact the clones take 3 seconds to seal movement 
Which Minato can still jump out from with hirashin

Minato will very casually dispatch ink clones considering clones are weaker than the original 

1000 clones get low diff'd


----------



## Rocky (Apr 30, 2015)

If we're assuming it takes a portion of his chakra because he touched it, he'll have marked it or B himself. From there, it's easy to just deactivate KCM, warp in front of the B, and tap Samehada, sending it to a rock in the ocean. Minato acts fast, so Samehada has a limited amount of time to transfer any chakra.

B got his chakra absorbed twice and was still capable of entering v2. Considering the Kyubi has even more chakra than the Hachibi, Minato will still have plenty left over for KCM, while B has no Samehada.

Also, can the KCM should be absorbed? Natuto's wasn't against Nagato.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 30, 2015)

Rocky said:


> If we're assuming it takes a portion of his chakra because he touched it, he'll have marked it or B himself. From there, it's easy to just deactivate KCM, warp in front of the B, and tap Samehada, sending it to a rock in the ocean.


No i'm saying it will take a portion of his chakra when he touches it to warp it. 

In the scenario you purposed it would than take his chakra three times. 

Once for Minato to figure out it's a threat
Twice for Minato to mark it or B
Third time when Minato warps it away [even if he deactivates KCM, since he's touching it, it can still absorb his chakra]



> B got his chakra absorbed twice and was still capable of entering v2. Considering the Kyubi has even more chakra than the Hachibi, Minato will still have plenty left over for KCM, while B has no Samehada.


Hachibi was lending B chakra, since the OP says KCM-Minato and not BM-Minato, i'm assuming this is before Yin-Kurama started cooperating with Minato.

And while Minato may still have enough chakra for KCM, after this, I expect the duration will be cut down significantly and if Samehada transfered chakra to B any of the times he absorbed it, than B will be empowered greatly. 

So it's a more limited KCM-Minato [or possibly not even KCM at all anymore] vs Empowered-B. To me that is a very unfavorable circumstance for Minato to find himself in.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 30, 2015)

At work, so quick responses for now.

The first two times should be combined. Minato will not contact the sword without marking it or B himself. Every time Minato gets his hands on an opponent, he marks them. That's pretty consistent throughout the manga.

The 3rd time is inconsequential, because I personally don't recall Samehada ever absorbing a meaningful amount of chakra _when it wasn't being worn outside the body as a cloak_ unless the sword had prolonged exposure.

As for the BM Minato thing, Yondaime's cloak never changed when he first activated the full Kurama avatar. That leads me to believe that "KCM Minato" doesn't really exist and it's just BM Minato. Unless you can link me to an instance where Kurama doesn't cooperate with Minato, or Minati notes that the fox isn't listening, then I don't believe Kurama would refuse to lend Minato chakra.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 30, 2015)

From a portrayal or power level standpoint, I'd also find it odd if B could tackle Minato with access to Kurama's power. B and normal Minato lay on the same tier, and the KCM form is a substantial upgrade. Think about what it did to Naruto; he jumped up from Low Kage-ish to High Kage.

Usually the match up would be a problem as I agree that Samehada is broken, especially against Jinchuriki. That said, owners of that blade have been disarmed before, and Minato can make hat separation permanent with space time Ninjutsu.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 30, 2015)

> =Turrin;53487831]Having other Fuuinjutsu, and having one capable of sealing the Hachibi Jinchuuriki are two completely different things.


Except we know for a fact that Minato's sealing jutsu are stronger than B's. 
If they can seal Kurama, then they are damn sure to seal the Hachibi. 


> I don't know what your referring to


_peeled_
_peeled_
Well, since the Databook considered it a Ninjutsu, then it can't be helped I suppose. 


> Instantly is an exaggeration. It took 4 panels, so it was not instant:
> _peeled_
> 
> It was quick, but Hachibi B reacted to fricking Amaterasu, so B is quick enough to react.



lol, no sorry those 3 panels do not count. First of all B can't see that coming because it's invisible, so dealing with it is not as dealing with fodder Amatersu. Second, B was hit by the Amatersu. Third, the sealing itself happened in no time

It only took Minato to say "seal" and Kurama's chakra got removed/sealed. 


> Minato is never hyped to defeat 1,000 Ninja, he's hyped to have defeated 50 very quickly. Not that I have any doubts that he could defeat 1,000 Ninja considering PII-Sasuke did the same. However these aren't any 1,000 Ninja, they have B's physical capabilities and can freeze on contact, and while he's dealing with them he also has to deal with the B's Hachibi mode.


Mmm, yes he is? 
It's stated here that there is a 1000 Ninja in the frontline

and it's stated that he was going there

and Onoki said it directly in the anime


"Yeah, but that is a filler"
Sorry, that argument does not work. That filler is made canon by the Databook as you can see Yamato's story in that filler is mentioned

(Besides many other filler story actually) 


- using 1000 clones, would mean B and his clones each one of them will him 1 part out of 1000 of his power. That will only make him weaker.  Unlike fighting full powered Ninja. Needless to say that is an obvious exaggeration anyway. It's like the "Amatersu is as hot as the sun"

If you want the Databook statement, Minato can freeze the time more or less. 
Cheeky (little) Bastard
With the time standing still, B will be freezed in time as well. All Minato has to do is cut his neck. 


> I don't think it would be very wise for Minato to touch a chakra absorbing sword and of course he'd need to see the danger of the sword, which probably means he's already had his chakra absorbed by it at least once or multiple times before he attempts to warp it away.



If Samihada absorbed Minato's chakra he will create a chakra link between the two of them, which means the next second Minato can teleport it to anywhere in the world.  

Also, you are exaggerating with this hole absorbing thing. Has B done that against itachi and Nagato? No. Against any of the 6 Jins? No, even though their chakra was screeming "come and absorb me" lol

Did he do that against Obito, Madara, or A? No. 
We have never seen him fight in Kisame's way, never.  


> So the scenario would only work if Sameahada had already absorbed a massive quantity of KCM Chakra [potentially transferring it to B] and than assuming Minato successfully grabs it right after that he'll once again have a large portion of his chakra absorb.


Explained above. And Again, Minato does not to grap it if that happened because of the chakra link.  



> So now we'd have Minato having lost a considerable portion of KCM-chakra versus a B that is potentially empowered by KCM chakra on top of his Hachibi chakra. That's not a good situation for Minato.



the same point. Explained above.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 30, 2015)

& one more point. About the clones, Minato can troll them with a barrier. Forgot to mention this.



Also, since the clones and the real one are connected, if Minato linked his chakra to one clone, then all of them are connected, the same
with the real B by the way.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 30, 2015)

Turrin 
Can't minato very very simply take the sword 

The way U sound its like U saying Kisame stands a chance against minato 
You know Cuz he has Samehada which is hilarious


----------



## Trojan (Apr 30, 2015)

Samehada is overrated. People talk like if it took B several tiers above his level even though he barely did much with it. 

Even the mixes in the situations is just ridiculous. One time B is fighting with Minato using that sword, the next second he actually using the Hachibi and the 1000 clones because if Minato did something that only the Hachibi can take. It does not work out like this. It's either B fighting in his base, or in his BM. 

We haven't seen him using the Hachibi, and the Hachibi is using Samehada...etc etc. 
So much fan-fiction if you ask me.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 30, 2015)

Rocky said:


> At work, so quick responses for now.
> The first two times should be combined. Minato will not contact the sword without marking it or B himself.


Samehada doesn't need physical contact to absorb chakra shrouds.



> The 3rd time is inconsequential, because I personally don't recall Samehada ever absorbing a meaningful amount of chakra when it wasn't being worn outside the body as a cloak unless the sword had prolonged exposure.


Here it absorbed enough from Kisame to allow B to go V1 again, despite being totally spent:
_peeled_
_peeled_
_peeled_

Here it absorbed enough from Kisame to turn him into a shriveled mess:
_peeled_

Here is absorbed enough from B to make him collapse:
_peeled_
_peeled_

As far as prolonged exposure. Minato needs to grab the sword, teleport, and than release the sword. This will be done quickly, but all of the instances cited about are also done extremely quickly. So even if Minato avoids B's and Kisame's fates of having nearly all of his chakra absorbed, he should still loose a fuck tun.



> As for the BM Minato thing, Yondaime's cloak never changed when he first activated the full Kurama avatar. That leads me to believe that "KCM Minato" doesn't really exist and it's just BM Minato. Unless you can link me to an instance where Kurama doesn't cooperate with Minato, or Minati notes that the fox isn't listening, then I don't believe Kurama would refuse to lend Minato chakra.


Minato is shocked when Yin-Kurama speaks to him in Chapter 642:
_peeled_

Why would he be shocked if he had already tamed Yin-Kurama?

But I find this point irrelevant anyway, because if we go off "BM"-Minato than I agree Minato is stronger than B and will almost certainly win this. So I don't think we disagree on what "BM"-Minato is capable off anyway.



> From a portrayal or power level standpoint, I'd also find it odd if B could tackle Minato with access to Kurama's power. B and normal Minato lay on the same tier, and the KCM form is a substantial upgrade.


I don't think B and Minato lie on the same tier, barring Hakke-Fuuin being ungodly hax which there is no proof of ether way.  Instead I believe B is a solid "tier" above Minato. B's standings in the war rose dramatically with him being able to beat the Edo-Jin-Rikudo [sans V2/Full Bijuu] single handedly, being capable of things like continuous TBB, tanking multiple explosions from his own TBBs and physical attacks from Bijuu and Juubi, showing he can Kawrimi out of various attacks, gaining Samehada. B has a powerful offense and defense, with no apparent draw-backs, Minato has a powerful defense, but his offense lacks raw-power outside of the suicidal Shiki-Fuujin, which is what I think prevents Minato from stepping up a tier to be alongside the likes of B and Nagato. With KCM he gains more of that or at least the potential for more of that, so than he steps up.



> . Think about what it did to Naruto; he jumped up from Low Kage-ish to High Kage.


I think KCM did more for Naruto, than it does for Minato. KCM's big boosts for Naruto were speed, defense, and chakra. Minato is already faster than non-God-Tier characters so it isn't changing much for him to be faster. His defense is mostly based around evasion or teleporting so gaining protection of the shroud doesn't change much ether. His biggest plus is the increase of chakra, which helps him substantially, but he's not like Naruto who has incredibly chakra intensive moves like FRS, which become more spamable due to the chakra increase, so the benefit here is no as large as for Naruto ether.

That's not to say KCM isn't a huge upgrade, because it is and I account for that. As Minato goes from the Top of Mid-Kage, to a being a solid tier above that, alongside the likes of B and Nagato, or perhaps even a bit stronger, but than Samehada is a bad match up for Chakra-Shrouds. The other issue is that unclear partial iterations of a character hardly ranking smoothly. KCM-Minato is really just Minato getting adjusted to Kurama's power as imo Kurama didn't cooperate with him until ch 642. So i'd never rank just KCM-Minato, i'd rank Edo-Minato, I.E. Minato after gaining fool cooperation and command over Yin-Kurama's chakra, which would certainly place him above B. I also just don't like ranking characters that got huge war-arc power ups in general, as I find power-scale laughable at the point where that sort of shit starts to go down.



> Usually the match up would be a problem as I agree that Samehada is broken, especially against Jinchuriki. That said, owners of that blade have been disarmed before, and Minato can make hat separation permanent with space time Ninjutsu.


I never doubted that Minato could disarm him, the problem for me is how much Minato looses and potentially B gains getting to that point. 

Samehada absorbed nearly all of V2-B's chakra in an instant. If Minato's chakra gets absorbed even 2-3 times that's a massive loss of chakra. And if B even receives one or two of those absorptions worth of chakra that is a huge gain for B, strength wise, as B now has the hachbi chakra and a good portion of Kyuubi chakra. Suddenly his Full-Power is looking more like BM-Naruto's, while Minato's is looking like a degraded KCM Naruto; raw-power/stamina wise.



Hussain said:


> Samehada is overrated. People talk like if it took B several tiers above his level even though he barely did much with it.
> 
> Even the mixes in the situations is just ridiculous. One time B is fighting with Minato using that sword, the next second he actually using the Hachibi and the 1000 clones because if Minato did something that only the Hachibi can take. It does not work out like this. It's either B fighting in his base, or in his BM.
> 
> ...


Hussain I know you love Minato but stop trolling.

B can use Samahada against Minato in V1/V2, and even KCM-Minato hasn't shown Jutsu that are obliterating V1/V2 B with the added bonus of Samehada regenerating him from massive Kyuubi-Chakra absorbed. If Minato takes away Samehada or for some reason Minato becomes dangerous with V1/V2 and Samehada regen to protect B, than he'll move up to Hachibi, but by than the sword has probably absorbed some of his chakra and given it to B.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 30, 2015)

@hussain lol
Hate agreeing with U as mostly U just reply with this  

But minato > Ei+Bee 

This is implied canon 

Bee can't touch Minato at all even if he tried his very best . If Ei a much faster ninja couldn't pull off I don't see bee being able to 

If Ei ever hit Minato minato would have been dead . Considering how Ei hypes Minato it stands to believe Ei never actually got to touch him 

Samehada is irrelevant . It gets taken away from bee before bee actually does anytbinf worth mentioning with it

Bee already stated in canon that he can barely react to Minato level of speed . So I don't see how he is doing much against Minato here . 

Unless one wants to contradict what kishi had bee say in the manga .


----------



## Trojan (Apr 30, 2015)

Turrin said:


> Hussain I know you love Minato but stop trolling.
> 
> B can use Samahada against Minato in V1/V2, and even KCM-Minato hasn't shown Jutsu that are obliterating V1/V2 B with the added bonus of Samehada regenerating him from massive Kyuubi-Chakra absorbed. If Minato takes away Samehada or for some reason Minato becomes dangerous with V1/V2 and Samehada regen to protect B, than he'll move up to Hachibi, but by than the sword has probably absorbed some of his chakra and given it to B.



I'm in Minato's hate period now tho. 
you can ask blackguyinpinksuit about it
(he really needs to change that name ) 


- "can use" is something, and being able to successfully do it is something else Turrin.  
Shino "can" kill B with his bugs that will eat his chakra from inside to outside, but that does not mean he can do it in a battle. 

Minato can set up a barrier around B. Summon the frogs, teleport their attack to the barrier via FTG
, and keep attacking from outside. 

Is there anything stops him from doing so? No. 
Does he fight like that? No.  


What stops Minato from summoning Pa/Ma, Gaining full SM, and make the sword turns into a stone? 
wouldn't that make all this absorbing pointless?  

What stops him from summoning Gamabunta who can use oil, and Minato's fire element against it?
Doesn't it hate fire? 

Sorry, but there is no trolling about this. It has been made clear that Minato is on a different tier than B. 
thinking he needs KCM is ridiculous when not only can take on B, but even with a back up from A, and they won't be able to take him down still.  


Icegaze said:


> @hussain lol
> Hate agreeing with U as mostly U just reply with this
> 
> But minato > Ei+Bee
> ...





It's kinda hard to explain the obvious. 
Manga: Base Minato fight A & B to the point they think no one can surpass him. 
Fans: B solos.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 30, 2015)

@Hussain

B used Samehada canonically to absorb chakra and canonically Samehada transferred chakra to B, so I don't know what your talking about.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 30, 2015)

Sorry when did Samehada trandfer chakra to bee 
U talking about when he fought Kisame ?

For me too much of the manga points to minaato casually taking on bee without being bothered


----------



## Rocky (Apr 30, 2015)

Turrin said:


> Samehada doesn't need physical contact to absorb chakra shrouds.



I know that. It needs to be pretty damn close though, and it isn't like Samehada or B can dodge KCM Minato's blitz in order to prevent being touched and marked.



> As far as prolonged exposure. Minato needs to grab the sword, teleport, and than release the sword. This will be done quickly, but all of the instances cited about are also done extremely quickly. So even if Minato avoids B's and Kisame's fates of having nearly all of his chakra absorbed, he should still loose a fuck tun.



All Minato needs to do is touch the sword from an incredibly brief moment; as soon as he comes into contact with it he can send it away. He doesn't have to grab it, jump with it, then drop it. He does the same thing to Samehada that he did to the Jubidama.

Though even if he _did_ have to jump with it, doing so takes nowhere near the amount of time those instances you linked took. The first link, Samehada didn't take chakra from Kisame right then and there. It had plenty of chakra it had just absorbed in the fight to give back to B. In the second link, Kisame had been in contact with the sword since B acquired it. In the third, B was bear-hugging the thing, sitting there letting it bite him for long enough that the fodder noticed it was siphoning chakra. That isn't comparable to Minato picking up and dropping something. This is more comparable to when Gai held the sword briefly. 



> But I find this point irrelevant anyway, because if we go off "BM"-Minato than I agree Minato is stronger than B and will almost certainly win this.







> I don't think B and Minato lie on the same tier...B has a powerful offense and defense, with no apparent draw-backs, Minato has a powerful defense, but his offense lacks raw-power outside of the suicidal Shiki-Fuujin, which is what I think prevents Minato from stepping up a tier to be alongside the likes of B and Nagato.



I think you may be underestimating the defensive capabilities of Space-Time Ninjutsu. I have Minato tiered right alongside Obito (sand the Six Jinchuriki Paths or Ten Tails), and B isn't a tier above him, is he? Minato's defense _dwarfs_ B's.

Low in scale doesn't mean weak. B is a mountain buster and thus in theory can kill opponents that Minato would be incapable of hurting, but how many people truly exist that Minato can't hurt? Apparently, Yondaime's destructive capacity did not keep him from being considered A's superior, so he can't be _completely_ helpless against sturdier foes, right?

On the flip side, then are those with good defense against raw power (Obito, Nagato, Tobirama, etc.) who would fair worse against the extremely quick and precise attacks Minato can bring to the table. I think B and Minato are easily on the same tier.

* As a side note, I personally B a tier below Nagato. _This_ was painful to read. 




> Samehada absorbed nearly all of V2-B's chakra in an instant. If Minato's chakra gets absorbed even 2-3 times that's a massive loss of chakra. And if B even receives one or two of those absorptions worth of chakra that is a huge gain for B, strength wise, as B now has the hachbi chakra and a good portion of Kyuubi chakra. Suddenly his Full-Power is looking more like BM-Naruto's, while Minato's is looking like a degraded KCM Naruto; raw-power/stamina wise.



Samehada absorbed a few tails worth of B's v2 shroud, which is most certainly _not_ nearly all of his chakra. B still had enough juice left to power back up to v2 later on.

I don't think Minato would be so slow as to allow Samehada to transfer a bunch of chakra to B either.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 30, 2015)

Turrin said:


> @Hussain
> 
> B used Samehada canonically to absorb chakra and canonically Samehada transferred chakra to B, so I don't know what your talking about.



Even though that happened only in Kissame's battle because "lol he liked his chakra"
Let's us focus here in this point

what will happen to him if he absorbed SM's chakra? 




Icegaze said:


> Sorry when did Samehada trandfer chakra to bee
> U talking about when he fought Kisame ?
> 
> For me too much of the manga points to minaato casually taking on bee *& Raikage* without being bothered



fixed for you.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 30, 2015)

Minato jumped hiruzen and Tobirama to different marked locations by simply touching tjem 

Lol fan fic turrin 

Minato doesn't need to grab it then hirashin then let go of it 

I really dislike when fan bias alters people perception so negatively


----------



## Turrin (Apr 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Even though that happened only in Kissame's battle because "lol he liked his chakra"


It happened because Samehada wanted to support B, so why exactly would it not happen here



> what will happen to him if he absorbed SM's chakra?


Samehada turns to stone and Minato looses a massive portion of his chakra, on-top of what he already lost finding out that Samehada can absorb Chakra to known to use SM as a counter. While B incurs minimal looses if not gains from Samehada transferring the first chakra absorption to him.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 30, 2015)

> It happened because Samehada wanted to support B, so why exactly would it not happen here



I told you different characters = different fighting styles. I have always believed that it's such a silly argument
to think just because a character X has the same jutsu as character B means that they would fight and do the exact same thing, 
(or that they are on the same level for that matter) 

you said why it won't happen here, it's the same reason why it did not happen here
_This_
_This_

Why it did not absorb itachi's chakra? B couldn't hit him for God's sake, and Minato even in base his shunshin is several tiers above itachi in term of speed. I already gave you many examples of B's battles as well, none of which that happened. 

and here
_This_
Nagato is directly attached to him for a long time, why did not he get his chakra absorbed?

or A
_This_
_This_

wouldn't it be much easier to weaken him, and go in their way?



> Samehada turns to stone and Minato looses a massive portion of his chakra, on-top of what he already lost finding out that Samehada can absorb Chakra to known to use SM as a counter



Why does it matter if he loses his SM chakra when Pa/Ma are on his shoulders for limitless chakra supply?


----------



## Turrin (May 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I told you different characters = different fighting styles. I have always believed that it's such a silly argument
> to think just because a character X has the same jutsu as character B means that they would fight and do the exact same thing,
> (or that they are on the same level for that matter)
> 
> ...


The first two times the sword never made physical contact and Itachi/Nagato didn't have chakra shrouds 

The time with Ei, B was not really trying to fight him, he was trying to talk sense into him.

As for when it happened. It happened right here:
Link removed



> Why does it matter if he loses his SM chakra when Pa/Ma are on his shoulders for limitless chakra supply?


Nice Fanfic bro.


----------



## Turrin (May 1, 2015)

Rocky said:


> I know that. It needs to be pretty damn close though, and it isn't like Samehada or B can dodge KCM Minato's blitz in order to prevent being touched and marked.


I disagree. Base-B reacted twice to Minato's FTG blitz. Yes KCM-Minato will be much faster, but so is HB7/V2-B. It seems that with knowledge and high-speed one can put up some defense against FTG's speed. Will B always be able to react, probably not, as Minato will probably eventually get a marking near him w/o him knowing it, but I do not believe it's as easy as your making it sound.



> The first link, Samehada didn't take chakra from Kisame right then and there. It had plenty of chakra it had just absorbed in the fight to give back to B.


Yes it did Rocky, hence the way Kishi draws that lower right hand panel:
Link removed

Which is the same way he draws other panels to indicate the sword is transferring or absorbing chakra, when there is no clear aura or chakra based attack to show being absorbed:
Link removed

Again note the effect is the same when it transfers chakra to B here



> In the second link, Kisame had been in contact with the sword since B acquired it.


So what if he's been in contact, Samehada did not absorb the chakra until that moment.



> n the third, B was bear-hugging the thing, sitting there letting it bite him for long enough that the fodder noticed it was siphoning chakra.


Again it does not start absorbing chakra until Kisame beefs up, it's also after that, that fodder notices it has absorbed chakra:
Link removed



> That isn't comparable to Minato picking up and dropping something.


I agree, which is why I don't think it will be taking as much chakra from Minato, but it will still take quite a-lot of chakra.



> I think you may be underestimating the defensive capabilities of Space-Time Ninjutsu. I have Minato tiered right alongside Obito (sand the Six Jinchuriki Paths or Ten Tails), and B isn't a tier above him, is he? Minato's defense dwarfs B's.


I think Minato's defense abilities are better than B's, but B's defensive abilities are close. Tanking Bijuu Bombs, High-Speed Regen from both Hachibi and Samehada, Chakra Auras, Chakra Absorption, Kwarimi that can allow B to survive his Bijuu being ripped out. These things all add up to an amazing defense.



> Low in scale doesn't mean weak. B is a mountain buster and thus in theory can kill opponents that Minato would be incapable of hurting, but how many people truly exist that Minato can't hurt? Apparently, Yondaime's destructive capacity did not keep him from being considered A's superior, so he can't be completely helpless against sturdier foes, right?


Ei is not that sturdy compared to sturdier foes, and literally no one can explain why Minato's Kunai attack was such a threat to Ei. 

But anyway there are lots of enemies sturdier than Ei or have defenses sturdier than Ei.



> As a side note, I personally B a tier below Nagato. This was painful to read.


I place B as weaker than Nagato, but the same tier. B's like at the lowest point of that tier. My problem with putting B any lower is that none on Minato's tier can really contend with B's Raw-Power. Minato does better than most because of his S/T Defenses, but he still would have an uphill battle, that I think would probably end in his defeat. While on the flip-side, I could see many more characters in Minato's tier having decent odds of beating Minato, who have zero chance against B. Minato being at the very top of his tier and B being at the very bottom of his tier therefore makes more sense to me, than both being in the same tier 

But if you want to put them on the same tier, it's whatever to me, but it doesn't effect my belief that B will likely beat or at worst draw Base-Minato and due to type mismatch could give KCM-Minato more problems than he normally would.


----------



## Icegaze (May 1, 2015)

Turrin why ignore the manga?
A+B combo a duo in battle clearly fought minato more than once and didnt win

base bee says he could barely see KCM naruto shunshin and compared it to minato's. How on earth would bee be beating minato when he cant see minato. 

minato is horrendously faster than him. yes bee reacted to hirashin. cant take that away from him. it doesnt imply slightly he can do it more than once, nor does it mean minato hirashin rasengan dance will be countered 

also minato being a seal expert, beyond the likes of jiriaya, orochimaru and chiyo should be more than very capable of sealing bee chakra to prevent him from drawing into hachibi power

jiriaya used a basic sealing tag to surpress kyuubi chakra leaking out of naruto, then we got 5 prung seal from orochimaru, and chiyo sealing lion. 

All of them shown to be able to very simply seal an enemy chakra. yet none got any sealing hype like minato does. why is it impossible for minato to simply seal bee chakra?

or do u assume minato the much much faster opponent will never get his hands on bee?

i like the way you also didnt argue what i said about minato being able to teleport samehada the second he makes contact without having to teleport with it. 

there is no way minato doesnt get rid of it the instant he notices what it does. because once he gets close to bee he will already have a mark close to him or have marked bee. 

anywayz am rambling on. kishi to me made it to clear who was superior


----------



## Rocky (May 1, 2015)

Turrin said:


> I disagree. Base-B reacted twice to Minato's FTG blitz. Yes KCM-Minato will be much faster, but so is HB7/V2-B. It seems that with knowledge and high-speed one can put up some defense against FTG's speed. Will B always be able to react, probably not, as Minato will probably eventually get a marking near him w/o him knowing it, but I do not believe it's as easy as your making it sound.



When KCM Naruto uses Shunshin, all B perceives is a yellow flash. Usually, one cannot defend against something if it appears as a flash of light to them.

KCM Minato ≥ KCM Naruto in terms of flicker speed. It doesn't matter if be can react or not though, because he isn't _evading_, meaning Minato will touch him.

BTdubs, B "reacted" to Hiraishin because A was charging Minato, forcing Yondaime to jump. B put his sword behind his back when he _knew Minato had to jump_ in order to stop him from doing anything once he got there.



> Which is the same way he draws other panels to indicate the sword is transferring or absorbing chakra, when there is no clear aura or chakra based attack to show being absorbed..



I see. Nevermind then.



> So what if he's been in contact, Samehada did not absorb the chakra until that moment...Again it does not start absorbing chakra until Kisame beefs up, it's also after that, that fodder notices it has absorbed chakra.



This you'll have to support. Why am I supposed to believe that the sword didn't start absorbing chakra until the very moments you say it did?

Besides, even if that were true and it didn't begin siphoning chakra at the point of contact, then why would it do so for Minato.



> I agree, which is why I don't think it will be taking as much chakra from Minato, but it will still take quite a-lot of chakra.



Or what happened with Gai happens and he loses none.



> I think Minato's defense abilities are better than B's, but B's defensive abilities are close. Tanking Bijuu Bombs, High-Speed Regen from both Hachibi and Samehada, Chakra Auras, Chakra Absorption, Kwarimi that can allow B to survive his Bijuu being ripped out. These things all add up to an amazing defense.



B has amazing defensive abilities, but no, they aren't close to Jubi Super Bijudama displacement. 

One Super Jubidama nearly shat all over the entire Shinobi Alliance. 



> Lots of enemies sturdier than Ei or have defenses sturdier than Ei.



Those more durable than A often cannot be hurt by Killer B. There are a_ few_ that can, but it isn't the norm. 



> But if you want to put them on the same tier, it's whatever to me, but it doesn't effect my belief that B will likely beat or at worst draw Base-Minato and due to type mismatch could give KCM-Minato more problems than he normally would.



Wait, so do we agree?

I realize that B would likely defeat Base Minato, but I don't see him beating KCM Minato even with the match up advantage. It could be _harder_ for Minato, but Yondaime still wins.


----------



## Alex Payne (May 1, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> Turrin why ignore the manga?
> A+B combo a duo in battle clearly fought minato more than once and didnt win


Clearly? We know that they've fought once. Minato said that their next fight will be the battle between Kages. And right after A became the 4th he ordered B to concentrate on training bijudama. Adding that he would be staying in the village afterwards. 4th Raikage alone  fought Minato. Without getting killed. Which tells us a lot.


----------



## Icegaze (May 1, 2015)

@rocky how does bee defeat base mianto. am incredibly curious. like straight up baffled. what is he goign to do?
seriously lets discuss this. 

i cant see minato loosing to someone who sees him as a flash of light and shivers at flash backs of the guy

not when minato can very simply seal his chakra. and apparently has barrier strong enough to keep kyuubi in place

and used a barrier with 3 other kage strong enough to stop juubi level  2 bijuudama. 

do explain how though 

this is base minato vs killer bee. discuss it please


@Alex true bee was ordered to stay in the village however note bee has a flash back of minato in battle. how do you think that happened. Also note minato created rasengan after being inspired from bijuudama. 

just saying possible bee either fought minato by himself or with A again. 
each have a flash back with minato and they dont seem to be winning

minato could have simply chosen not to kill Ei. considering he never seemed like he intended to even in their first encounter. 

Ei who lost many times came to believe minato was legendary and a savior and someone who could never be beat. that says more to me than Ei not being killed. sounds like he was allowed to live


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (May 1, 2015)

So we pretend Bee listened to his brother and never left the village again until he met Sasuke lol. I find it hilariously unbelievable that Bee didn't leave the village for a good like 17 years at least.

I find it even more funny that people think Bee obeyed and never tried to escape.

But I too am with Icegaze, I'm generally curious as to how Bee touches, let alone defeats Minato. The barrier Minato was about to put up against the nine tails is just a taste of how much power he's yet to have shown, which is unfortunate, kishi doesn't like showing off characters who aren't uchiha.

Edit:
Databook clearly implies they fought more than once:


----------



## Icegaze (May 1, 2015)

Am just wondering why minato is unable to seal hachibi chakra leaking out when jiriaya could do that to naruto kyuuibi chakra. 
despite minato being the better seal user


----------



## Alex Payne (May 1, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> @Alex true bee was ordered to stay in the village however note bee has a flash back of minato in battle. how do you think that happened. Also note minato created rasengan after being inspired from bijuudama.
> 
> just saying possible bee either fought minato by himself or with A again.
> each have a flash back with minato and they dont seem to be winning


 Yet Killer B didn't recognize the tech. He was shocked by the similarities and then asked what kind of technique is that. Minato's panel might not be from B's memories. There were several instances of other characters being shown through another character's speech. Yet not from their memory. Like here young Mito is shown through Kushina's speech. But Kushina never never saw her that young. She first saw her when she was very old.  



Icegaze said:


> minato could have simply chosen not to kill Ei. considering he never seemed like he intended to even in their first encounter.


 Minato is not Naruto. He kills people if needed. They were at war. A was obviously killing Konoha's shinobi. Minato was simply unable to kill him in their first fight due to B's interference and signal to pull back.  



Icegaze said:


> Ei who lost many times came to believe minato was legendary and a savior and someone who could never be beat. that says more to me than Ei not being killed. sounds like he was allowed to live


 Sounds like he was on the losing side but never was completely defeated. Maybe there were some helpful circumstances every time. Or maybe not. We know for a fact that they've fought multiple times. Minato is obviously the superior fighter, even A thinks that. But it is possible that they were still close in power. With A holding his own long enough for surrounding situation to change - breaking the fight.



RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> So we pretend Bee listened to his brother and never left the village again until he met Sasuke lol. I find it hilariously unbelievable that Bee didn't leave the village for a good like 17 years at least.


 It was a major plot point. A lost his faith and tried to use B as simple Biju Cannon. I expect B to obey. They've just lost 3rd Raikage, middle of the War. 



RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> I find it even more funny that people think Bee obeyed and never tried to escape.


 While War was going on? B is a carefree guy. But he isn't going to endanger his village in a time like that.

No one says that B was in the village till Part 2 happened. But while Great War was around? B isn't that dumb.




> Edit:
> Databook clearly implies they fought more than once:


Said Databook also states that . Aside from other errors. So yeah. Not going to trust that when manga says a different thing.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (May 1, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> Said Databook also states that
> Minato saved Kushina from Kirigakure and not Kumogakure[/URL]. Aside from other errors. So yeah. Not going to trust that when manga says a different thing.


The digital version of the databook corrected that error, it was more just a typo/mistake from whoever was typing, every naruto fan with a brain knew what it meant/what is was supposed to be. Anyway, yeah the digital version changed it to kumogakure.

Db has some errors, however there's a difference between mistakes and lies. The db tells us a fact, that minato fought the bros more than once. Yet you're choosing to ignore that in favour of your belief, which is just . Love when people do this, don't want to believe facts so use excuses instead. It even says "First Battle", implying more after that. Not to mention that Ay didn't stop Bee from leaving the vilage until after third raikage died. But you don't know the time gap between minato and ays first meeting and the death of the third raikage, could have been a year or two (plenty of time for minato and bros to fight).

Also Bee's flashback of minato clearly showed minato in his hokage attire. Meaning this was after the war, so your point is invalid. If it was after the war, then there is no reason for bee to be kept in the village. You also underestimate Bee's stupidity. He left his village and pretty much faked his death to go on vacation, allowing his brother to believe he's dead. How dumb is that, and bee knows his brother, he knows how angry he'd get and want revenge. Bee is the reason Ay lost his arm against sasuke. Yet you think bee isn't capable of leaving the village during war? Not to mention, it's not about his leaving the village unprotected, it's about bee wanting to be on the front lines helping out.


----------



## Bonly (May 1, 2015)

B is already marked so Minato says fuck the bullshit, teleports B into the ocean and calls it a day. Well either take or he just constantly throws B's own ranged attacks towards him while dodging B all day.


----------

